# Please help me ID the carb heater box 724



## rapscallion (Dec 29, 2010)

Toro 724 # 38050

The carb heater cover/box part number is not part of the Toro parts diagram.
I've checked a Tecumseh manual and Googled this till I'm blue in the face with no luck.

Anyone have any idea what the Tecumseh part number is ? Thanks

*Edit*: found it by the engine #. pn 34217


----------

